# best turkey gun



## mhayes (Feb 20, 2007)

looks like ya'll know what's going on in the turkey woods. I've been big game hunting for years just getting into the bird thing. I'am looking for a out of the box gun, whats best?


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 20, 2007)

How much ya got to spend?


----------



## mhayes (Feb 20, 2007)

looking for $600-800


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 20, 2007)

I think there are going to be a lot of different opinions as to which shotgun you should buy.  Whichever one you get, you should probably plan on spending between $50 and $100 to get a good after market choke.  You can kill turkeys with the standard full choke, but the performance will definitely be improved with a good choke.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 20, 2007)

Binelli!


----------



## Backcountry (Feb 20, 2007)

pump, semi-auto or other......what are u leaning towards?


----------



## tcoker (Feb 20, 2007)

Tons of good turkey guns in that range... It's almost too hard of a question.  If ya got the extra cash though kick in for the Benelli SBE II.


----------



## wack em (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't go with Benelli, they have copper lined barrels making them hard to get worked on, as well as the point of aim is almost always way off. 

IMO you can't beat the 870 super mag for the price, but if you are looking to spend some money go with the 11-87 super mag or the Browning Gold Hunter. 

You should send gundoc a pm and he can tell you all you need to know about the modern turkey killer.


----------



## dognducks (Feb 20, 2007)

wack em said:


> Don't go with Benelli, they have copper lined barrels making them hard to get worked on,
> .



you dont have to get a benelli worked on cause the never break. Novas a killer


----------



## wack em (Feb 20, 2007)

strutrut247 said:


> you dont have to get a benelli worked on cause the never break. Novas a killer



I own a nova, and no i would not recommend it to anyone. It shoots pretty good now, since i had gundoc fit it for rem chokes (can't find any chokes for benellis), lengthen the forcing cone, and adjust the point of aim b/c it was shooting 2 1/2 feet to the left out of the box.


----------



## dognducks (Feb 20, 2007)

wack em said:


> I own a nova, and no i would not recommend it to anyone. It shoots pretty good now, since i had gundoc fit it for rem chokes (can't find any chokes for benellis), lengthen the forcing cone, and adjust the point of aim b/c it was shooting 2 1/2 feet to the left out of the box.



that doesnt mean that every nova is a bad gun. this is probaly the first bad review ive heard of one. i have a comp-n-choke in mine and have shot many birds with it. the sights are dead on


----------



## Nate23 (Feb 20, 2007)

I love my SuperNova, but POA is way off out of the box.  Not very happy, but Gun Docc should take care of it in the next week or two.


----------



## NottelyBILL (Feb 21, 2007)

*Team ***** Hen*

Never say never- in your first reply you say never but in the second reply your not quite so sure. Just having fun with words


----------



## NottelyBILL (Feb 21, 2007)

sorry, meant to say Strutrut247 reply- see it is easy


----------



## jmharris23 (Feb 21, 2007)

My Nova shot great right out of the box! But who knows maybe I needed a gun that shoots 2 feet to the left to hit anything


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2007)

For a out of the boxgun I would get a Benelli.  But for that kind of money I'd get GunDoc to build me one.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 21, 2007)

There are a bunch of good guns...they all shoot a little different, you just gotta find a good fit for you......


----------



## mike893 (Feb 21, 2007)

835 out of the box


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm a Beretta guy............but I'll take a Benelli.


Who care the the gun is only part of it.  If you can't shoot, you cant' shoot.  I've seen guys with SBEII's, 120.00 chokes, 200.00 sights/scopes, 30.00 shells that couldn't throw the gun and hit something much less shoot at it.

It's the Indian and not the arrow.

I would find a gun that fits your still of shooting and what your shooting.  Turkey only or  a bird gun in general......I would get an all around gun but then again I shoot ducks way more than anything.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Feb 21, 2007)

I also am a Beretta guy, I love my eXtrema II. But I also just got a O/U haven't shot it yet but they say that a O/U is the ultimate in turkey guns. You can shot 2 chokes,  and 2 different loads at the same time. So you could shot a turkey close or far away just by switching the barrels.

Shotgun brands are a personal prefference but I have own a bunch, and I haven't found anything that can compair to a Bereatta or Benelli. I have never owned a Benelli, but I have shot one alot. There isn't much difference between the 2 to me. But if the the benelli's seem to have a few problems I'd go with the Beretta. I like muddy foot think you should get a gun for more than just turkey hunting unless thats the only birds you hunt.

Theres my $.02


----------



## jfinch (Feb 21, 2007)

If I were going to start from scratch to put together a turkey gun this is what I would get if I had your budget to work with.

870 Supermag Turkey in the standard black matte about 
$300-$400

Low fixed power scope or a red dot.  I would lean toward the scope because I am always scared that batteries will die when I need them the most.  But the red dots will fit in the budget better.
$150 -$250

Rhino or Jelly head choke tube per Nitro's reccomendation.
$50-$100

Box of 25 of the load that Nitro Co. reccomended for this set up.
$150

If you have to have the camo gun it will exceed the budget but camo is only a can of Krylon away.  I do not currently shoot Nitro shells I spent a lot of money trying different loads and chokes to find one that works pretty good.  I think I could have saved some money if I had just bit the bullet and jumped on the train.  I have never seen anyone that had actually shot a nitro shell say it wasn't the best shell that they had ever shot out of their gun.


----------



## mhayes (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks for the info, I am looking for an auto I think. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 21, 2007)

If you're using it just for turkeys, I'd consider getting a pump very seriously. I've shot both and when turkey hunting, you're usually gonna put a lot of miles on your feet. I shoot a Rem 870 mag with a 24" barrel and it's as light as a feather but kicks like a mule. Get you something light that you can swing if you need to. You can't beat a Remington with a stick. The reason I say pump is because my turkey gun gets dirtier than any other type of hunting I do including duck. I seriously doubt an autoloader would be as durable as a pump. If you're using the gun for everything, I'd go with an automatic.


----------



## futuredoc (Feb 21, 2007)

*hmm*



wack em said:


> Don't go with Benelli, they have copper lined barrels making them hard to get worked on, as well as the point of aim is almost always way off.
> 
> IMO you can't beat the 870 super mag for the price, but if you are looking to spend some money go with the 11-87 super mag or the Browning Gold Hunter.
> 
> You should send gundoc a pm and he can tell you all you need to know about the modern turkey killer.



Not trying to be a know-it-all, but I am basically positive that a benelli has a chrome-lined barrel, a feature that is usually reserved for expensive guns, which a benelli Nova is not.  Chrome lined barrels provide a slick surface for even patterns without having to have the bore polished, but yes, if there was some reason you would want to detroy that pretty chrome lining, then it would be more difficult than a non-lined barrel.  Point of aim is off in many different shotguns; I happen to have a Nova that POA is dead on; I still use fiber optics though by choice.

O.k. I am done.

fd


----------



## wack em (Feb 21, 2007)

futuredoc said:


> Not trying to be a know-it-all, but I am basically positive that a benelli has a chrome-lined barrel, a feature that is usually reserved for expensive guns, which a benelli Nova is not.  Chrome lined barrels provide a slick surface for even patterns without having to have the bore polished, but yes, if there was some reason you would want to detroy that pretty chrome lining, then it would be more difficult than a non-lined barrel.  Point of aim is off in many different shotguns; I happen to have a Nova that POA is dead on; I still use fiber optics though by choice.
> 
> O.k. I am done.
> 
> fd




Sorry i was busy and got chrome confused with copper, the chrome barrels on benellis are hard to get worked on. By worked on i mean legnthening of the forcing cone, rethreading of the barrel after having it shortened, and so on. You know things we all do to make our guns shoot better. And as for the benelli nova, they do have Chrome barrels, and if i had known four years ago what i know now i would have bought an 870 supermag to begin with.


----------



## tcoker (Feb 21, 2007)

The beretta's are great, the 11-87's and gold hunters are good guns. (just for turkey I'd consider a pump though for weight and usually no need for follow up shots that rapidly). However, a Benelli you can drop in the mud/water,carry in the freezing temps, not clean it and it still will fire great.  It's inertia operated not gas, and it breaks completely down in about 3 seconds.  The Beretta would be a close second though.


----------



## Backcountry (Feb 21, 2007)

does anybody else have a nwtf browning bps?  i've had one for 2 years now and very happy with it.....just wondering what everybody thinks?


----------

